# Place to stay with Skiff in Miami



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The place I recommend first is just south of Miami... It’s the Best Western on US 1 in Florida City...

For anyone interested I have a listing of all the places my anglers have stayed at in the Homestead/Florida City area over the years...

Send an email request to [email protected] and I’ll send it to to you by return mail (free).


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> The place I recommend first is just south of Miami... It’s the Best Western on US 1 in Florida City...
> 
> For anyone interested I have a listing of all the places my anglers have stayed at in the Homestead/Florida City area over the years...
> 
> Send an email request to [email protected] and I’ll send it to to you by return mail (free).


Thanks


----------

